# Not long to go now! :D



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Car was unloaded off the boat today, should be registered and ready sometime next week  
Will post some UK pics in a couple of days but in the meantime :


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nismo skirt spats and Trust rear spats will be going on once I've sorted anything else that needs doing


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Oooh that looks hardcore, nice rims and brake setup


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Weds wheels?

Very nice.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think they are TC005 Weds, with AP front calipers and discs + brembo uprated master cylinder 

The shopping list stickers are definitely coming off, then I'm going to spend ages cleaning the engine bay - the cars been in Nagoya for much of its life hence a few rusty bolts there 
Might even go nuts, sell the Ducati and spend the money on a naughty engine :chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

very nice mate, real clean looking motor. 

Sell the Duke, you know you want to!!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

mifn21 said:


> Thanks guys, I think they are TC005 Weds, with AP front calipers and discs + brembo uprated master cylinder


I was thinking of those myself. Very light apparently.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Cris said:


> I was thinking of those myself. Very light apparently.


Love em too and wanted them for my R34, just not enough dish for me.

Great looking car!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Love em too and wanted them for my R34, just not enough dish for me.
> 
> Great looking car!


Not sure but I'd think you'd get a bigger dish if you went for 18x10 rather than 17x9 as I assume you see above.

They might even do a 19" if that sort of thing floats your boat.

Can't wait to see this one in UK


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments  
As far as I know the TC005s are discontinued? There's no mention of them on the Weds website

For some reason the car is still running the standard injectors so I'll be fitting some Denso 680cc and an uprated pump as some point in the near future

The known mods so far are:

GT-SS turbos - hopefully the elbows have been replaced for non-cast ones
Tomei Poncams
Tomei belt + cam wheels
Hard pipe kit
HKS oil cooler
Rebuilt R33 gearbox
Uprated intercooler and rad (apparently)
KSP-spec HKS suspension (set up for road/fast track use)
Nismo 1.5 way rear LSD
Aftermarket downpipe + HKS silent power
OS Giken Twin plate carbon clutch
R34 CAS + Alternator
NISMO tow Bar(Front& Rear)
NISMO Circuit link(full)
HKS Kansai Lower arms

Does anyone know what the Nismo full circuit link is? :chuckle:
And whats the point of Nismo "tow bars"?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Gorgeous car, mifn21.

The nismo full circuit link set is just that (tension rods,etc) - improves steering response by adjusting the camber and caster. I have the full set on my car, and the difference was amazing over stock.

NISMO | Skyline GT-R (BNR32) / Suspension Link & Bush

I am guessing the front and rear tow bars are the stabilizer bars. (this is my guess, after having looked at the Nismo parts catalog ad naseum).

Yeah, really nice wheels. Too bad they're discontinued.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks mate - I was hoping the nismo tow bars weren't just a straight translation as they'd seem pretty pointless :chuckle: 
In the big folder of paperwork there are instructions for the HKS underbracing kit as well so hopefully thats fitted too!
Just gotta hope the engine is decent which I'm sure it will be as Topspec Import's reputation is very good


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

HKS Kansai underbracing kit - my guess is that, given the specs you listed, the previous owner knew what he was doing. When I spoke with the guys at HKS Kansai at this year's Tokyo Auto Salon, they said that the bracing parts were very popular - especially because the R32 GTRs, compared to the newer models, needed the extra rigidity.

The bonus is if you happen to have a car with the limited edition titanium braces that HKS Kansai made and sold - otherwise you will have stainless steel ones. 

One more thing to look forward to!


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice car mate, looks sweet as. My new toy arrived yesterday as well. R32 gtr. Goin off for hks f con pro ecu to be fitted in few days along with mapping for uk fuel. will post some pics once i've pollished her up. 

Have had dealings with mark from top-spec before, good service provided.
You should have no problems.

Nice to see another great car on our shores. Enjoy.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yep Marc has been very helpful, if the the car is as good as the service then I'll be very happy 

Any pics/spec of your car?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

mifn21 said:


> Thanks for all the comments
> As far as I know the TC005s are discontinued? There's no mention of them on the Weds website
> 
> For some reason the car is still running the standard injectors so I'll be fitting some Denso 680cc and an uprated pump as some point in the near future
> ...


I nearly went for something similar myself but chickened out at the last minute (feeling something stock and low-mileage would be safer). When I see cars like this though I have to wonder...


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thing is, you'll only end up putting the parts on yourself later so I figured I might as well get one with it all done already!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like you have a seroius track weapon there mate. How did you source it?


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

mifn21 said:


> Yep Marc has been very helpful, if the the car is as good as the service then I'll be very happy
> 
> Any pics/spec of your car?


Got lots of pics from global autos of the car, will put them on tonight when i'm home from wk. Spec list as well. Basically its running over 700bhp with monster single turbo set up for the drag strip. Its run a flat 10 sec quater in japan so hopefully with bit more tuneing can push into late 9 sec.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Madden said:


> Looks like you have a seroius track weapon there mate. How did you source it?


Marc at TopSpec Imports sourced it for me - I asked him to find me a clean one with handling mods and uprated turbos and he came through 
It should make a good fast road/track car, especially when the new pump + injectors are on as I think its only running actuator pressure due to the standard 444cc ones maxing out


ShaggyR32 - sounds like a beast :chuckle: Are you going to keep it in drag-spec or turn it into a circuit type car?


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Bit of a set back on the car. It seems that it was damaged in transit. Damage to the rear quater, looks as though it was backed into something. Scuffed up rear bumper and cracked one of the lights. Its off to the body shop today for repair. Lucky its covered on the importers insurance, he seems like a real genuine guy.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

sorry to hear that shaggy 
when my 32 was being imported the guys at topspec had insurance cover as standard, but nothing happened in transit luckily
hope you get it sorted mate 
as for mifn21 your r32 looks great (and in the best colour ) congrats on the purchase


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just come back from Perfect Touch, took 2 hours to get there due to some bloody accident on the A10  

The car is very clean underneath, mechanically mint and it handles great (the grin on Robs face coming up to the first roundabout on the test drive said it all :chuckle: )
Theres an issue or two with the listed spec, but I have no doubts that it be will sorted it out asap

Sounded f*cking lush on the dyno it has to be said :smokin:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that car is gorgeous - gunmetal R32s are the shiznit, no doubt about it. And that spec list - whoever built it wasn't some half-assed to$$er but was serious in the build!

I've got the HKS Kansai underbracing kit, but I don't know if it "helps" because I've never driven my car without it. The one thing I do know however is that my car is anything but flexible - even small road ripples cause the missus' breasts to jiggle in her bra - what a sight!!!


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

nice one mate the best model and in the best colour also:smokin: 
..oops it's the same as mine:chuckle:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

ephxaristo bolla 

Kismet - You might want to consider getting softer springs, I find jiggling tits very distracting when trying to drive fast, dunno if you're the same? :chuckle:

Fingers crossed the registration letter from the DVLA comes this week so I can pick the damn thing up!


----------



## Sly76 (Apr 9, 2008)

It's a nice car.
Quickly other photographs .


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok got the car on the ramps on Saturday, its pretty mint underneath  
My mate who worked at the garage mentioned that he doesn't see many 5 year old cars that look that good underneath, let alone 18 year old ones!

Confirmed that the cams were indeed Tomeis, it must be said that TopSpec offered to supply a new set should they not have been present (more businesses need to provide this sort of customer service!), overall I'm very happy with everything - if you're looking for a good clean and well-specced Jap car without the high premiums some (over)charge , then definitely contact them before buying a motor! 

Cleaned the car up yesterday, will try to take more pics later if I get a chance, otherwise it will be tomorrow :smokin:


----------

